# !!! CANCELED: HH: Tour am Sonntag, 10.8.2003 !!!



## Rabbit (7. August 2003)

!!! TERMIN CANCELED !!!! 

Eine Alternative gibt es u.U. HIER 

===============================================

Moin!

Am Sonntag soll's mal wieder eine gemütliche Tour durch die Black Hills geben. Bei angesagten 33°C soll man es ja nicht übertreiben!

*Wann:* Sonntag, 10.08.2003, 10:30 Uhr

*Wo:* Harburger Berge
Treffpunkt am kleinen Parkplatz hinter/vor der Brücke über die A7 am Ehestorfer Weg (ist immer noch mein bevorzugter Startpunkt).







Anfahrtsbeschreibung:
Über A7:
Ausfahrt Heimfeld, an der B73 rechts Richtung City/Harburg. Nachdem das Krankenhaus "Mariahilf" (zur rechten Seite) passiert wurde gleich an der nächsten Ampel rechts in den Eißendorfer Pferdeweg. Diesen folgen bis zur nächsten Ampelkreuzung und dort wieder rechts in die Heimfelder Strasse.
Der Heimfelder Strasse folgen, nach einen scharfen 90° Knick nach links an der nächsten Kreuzung wieder rechts Abbiegen in den Ehestorfer Weg. Diesen folgen und die Autobahnbrücke überqueren. Nach wenigen (ca. 50m)  rechts auf den Waldparkplatz einbiegen.
Über A1:
Ausfahrt Harburg der Beschilderung Richtung Neugraben/Cuxhaven folgen. Nachdem man auf der B73 das blaue Viadukt der S-Bahn unterquert hat die zweite Links in den Eißendorfer Pferdeweg und weiter wie oben beschrieben.

Mit dem ÖPNV:
S31 ab HH-Hbf. in Richtung Neugraben.
Haltestelle Heimfeld raus und dann immer die Heimfelder Strasse leicht bergan folgen. Am 90° Knick der Strasse (siehe oben) einfach schräg links durch den Wald fahren. Man trifft dann automatisch wieder auf die Hauptstrasse. Dieser weiter folgen bis man die Autobahn überquert und noch ein Stück weiter liegt dann rechts der Parkplatz.

*Kategorie:*
Kondition: mittel
Technisch: mittel
Tempo: leicht und locker mit sportlichem Ehrgeiz (Genießertour) 

*Wieweit:* ca. 40 - 50 km (je nach Lust, Laune und Zeit) ca. 500-700 Hm

*Streckenverlauf:*
Zunächst die diversen Trails in der Haake ( Kaiserstuhl, Reiherberg, Holzbohlentreppe an der B73), über Schanzengrund vielleicht einen Abstecher in die Neugrabener Heide. Weiter zum Heidefriedhof und am Zaun hinterm Wildpark "langgetrailt". Abstecher zum Segelflugplatz und dann natürlich runter zum Karlstein! Mal sehen was der Tag dann noch so bringt.
Madbull faselte kürzlich noch was vom Opferberg, mal schauen ob er den ggf. wiederfindet.

Am Ende der Tour kommen wir dann vielleicht beim Wildpark vorbei und ich hoffe der Eiswagen macht dann dort gerade Station 

Willkommen ist jeder, der mit dem bezeichneten Tempo klarkommt :cool


----------



## Ente on a bike (7. August 2003)

Ich wär dabei!
Ist auch mein bevorzugter Startplatz!
meine Freundin wohnt ganz in der nähe hehe...
Also bis dann...
Gruss
Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerrit (7. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Ente on a bike _
> *....meine Freundin wohnt ganz in der nähe hehe...
> *




...aber vorher nicht zu sehr verausgaben    

Vorausgesetzt ich überlebe die Deistertour so einigermaßen (kann man im Deister überhaupt fahren, so OHNE Schlamm????), bin ich dabei!

cheers
gerrit


----------



## Ente on a bike (7. August 2003)

Irgendwie muss ich mich doch vorher warm machen @ Gerrit 
Bist du denn dabei?
Gruss
Basti


----------



## Hattrick (7. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Gerrit _
> *
> (kann man im Deister überhaupt fahren, so OHNE Schlamm????),
> 
> ...



@Gerrit: Im Deister muß man z.Zt. den Schlamm suchen, das eine Schlammloch werdet ihr bestimmt finden  . Es ist alles trocken, man wir nur von innen nass  
Viel Spass am Samstag, ich fahre voraussichtlich am Montag die Tour nochmal.


----------



## Rabbit (7. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Gerrit _
> *Vorausgesetzt ich überlebe die Deistertour so einigermaßen (kann man im Deister überhaupt fahren, so OHNE Schlamm????), bin ich dabei!*


Na prima, dann können wir ja unsere verschlamm(p)ten Bikes gleich bei dir im Transporter lassen


----------



## Eichkatz (7. August 2003)

son mist, scheinbar ist mein timing echt sch.....
bin am WE nicht da

gibt hoffentlich am nächsten WE auch was nettes zubestreiten  

gruß
Eichkatz


----------



## Ente on a bike (8. August 2003)

tja mit der tour von gestern und der konditionsmessung bin ich dann wohl wieder raus!
Viel Spass euch am Sonntag!
Werde wohl fürs erste alleine ein paar Wege abfahren im Enten "lahmen" Tempo...

Gruss

Basti


----------



## biker_tom (8. August 2003)

Moin leute,

Habe eben im Radio zu der Waldbrandgefahr im Großraum Hamburg einen bericht gehört und der besagt, das in weiten Teilen der Waldgebiete um HH sehr große Waldbrandgefahr besteht, teilweite Gefahrenstufe 5 besteht, was dann bedeutet, es ist verbiten den Wald zu betreten. In den gebieten mit Warnstufe 4 dürfen nur noch die breiten Fahrwege genutzt werden, die auch im Hinblick auf eine eventuelle Rettung. Die hilfkräfte würde denn nähmlich nur die fahrwege absuchen....

Nun hierzu mal die Frage wie ihr euch verhalten wollt.....

Ich war für Sonntag mit meiner Freundin von Freunden zu einer Radtour mit Picnic durch den Sachsenwald eingeladen. Die Bekannten wollen absagen (Er ist beim THW Zugführer).


----------



## Rabbit (8. August 2003)

Es ist verboten, den Wald zu betreten?! Wollen die denn, daß ich mich in der prallen Sonne aufhalten soll und somit meine Haut total verbrennt?
Der Wald ist doch noch die einzige Stelle, an der man sich bei dieser Hitze noch drausssen aufhalten könnte/sollte!

Da macht sich bei mir mal wieder Unverständnis breit! 

Halte uns doch bitte ggf. mal auf dem Laufenden, was die Verbote angeht.

BTW: Hälst Du dich immer und ausschließlich an alle Verbote?!


----------



## Rabbit (8. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von biker_tom _
> *Moin leute,
> 
> ... das in weiten Teilen der Waldgebiete um HH sehr große Waldbrandgefahr besteht, teilweite Gefahrenstufe 5 besteht, was dann bedeutet, es ist verboten den Wald zu betreten.
> *


Ich habe gerade die entsprechende Pressemitteilung  dazu gefunden!

Aber da steht eindeutig geschrieben, ich zitiere:
_ ... mit sofortiger Wirkung eine Allgemeinverfügung erlassen, die das *Betreten* der Wälder ..._

Wir wollen den Wald ja nicht betreten, sondern befahren 

OK, alternativ könnten wir auf meine Hausrunde in Ahrensburg ausweichen. Die ist zwar lange nicht so lang und spannend aber anschließend könnte man sich ja im  Badlantic erfrischen gehen. Ausserdem hätte da dann jeder die Möglichkeit zu duschen 

Meinungen bitte. Harburgtour oder Badesonntag in Ahrensburg? 

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gage_ (8. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *Da macht sich bei mir mal wieder Unverständnis breit!*



Das kommt weil Du nicht rauchst ...


----------



## biker_tom (8. August 2003)

Ich bin eben auf eine erstaunliche Sache gestoßen:

Demnach ist das Rauchen im Wald in der Zeit vom 1.3. - 31.10. lt. Bundeswaldgesetzt unter Strafe verboten und kann mit Bußgeldern bis zu 25000 pro Fall geahndet werden....


Ich meine wir sollten, wenn Solche erlasse herausgegeben werden und daran halten, denn wir wollen ja auch noch nächstes Jahr im Wald biken, oder?


----------



## Gerrit (8. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> 
> Meinungen bitte. Harburgtour oder Badesonntag in Ahrensburg?
> ...



och nöööö....das schwimmt sich immer so blöd....mit Helm und eingeklickt  

Vermutlich werden wir ab morgen eh nen Hitzeschlag kriegen...das wird heftig.
Von daher kann ich mir für Sonntag auch eine kleine "heimatliche" Runde in heimischen Gefilden vorstellen, wenn's in den HaBes denn nicht gehen sollte.

So, ich mach' jetzt nen Regentanz  

gerrit


----------



## Martinbaby (8. August 2003)

dann fahren wir eben etwas langsamer, bringen die Reifen nicht zum qualmen, hinterlassen keine brennenden Reifenspuren, bremsen vorsichtig ohne die Felegn zu erhitzen und schleppen neben Sonnencreme auch noch nen mobilen Bikefeuerlöscher mit (vielleicht statt camelbak) Hat den schon jemenad bei Bike-Mailorder gefunden ???

Und nich so viel Schwitzen! (dann könnten wir unser Feuer selbst ausp....)

Aber im ernst, ist ja eigentlich zu unser aller Wohl, wollen ja nächstes Jahr auch noch in die HaBe. Aber aufs Biken verzichten   Kommt nicht in die Tüte!

Also Biken wir im Wald, Rauchen nicht und nehmen Plastikflaschen mit, okay?


----------



## Rabbit (8. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Martinbaby _
> *Also Biken wir im Wald, Rauchen nicht und nehmen Plastikflaschen mit, okay?  *


Sehe ich auch so, biken RuLeZ


----------



## Ente on a bike (9. August 2003)

Dann wünsch ich man viel spass!
Kein Kommentar zu dem Dreirad Räbbit?
Wird ja wohl doch eher keine Newbie tour zum ablachen für dich...
Trotzdem noch frohes schaffen euch am sonntag!

Gruss

Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## two2one (9. August 2003)

und Kinder... last euer rader nicht rumliegen mit die scheiben nach unten..., wobei nach einem gutern waldbrand kann mann immer tolle neue wege (er)finden

bin so. verleicht auch dabei, muss aber auch irgendwann nach braunschweig, also wartet nicht,

gruss Nat


----------



## norinofu (9. August 2003)

Moin, folgendes ist neulich in HH-Abendblatt erschienen:

Waldbrandgefahr
Im Gespräch

Die Prognosen über Waldbrandgefahren in Deutschland erstellt der Deutsche Wetterdienst (DWD). Von März bis Oktober werden sie im Internet (www. dwd.de/WALDBRAND) veröffentlicht. 

International ist es üblich, die Waldbrandgefährdung durch die Stufen eins bis fünf - "sehr geringe Gefahr" bis "sehr hohe Gefahr" - zu beschreiben. Alternativ, im so genannten M-68-Modell, werden diese Stufen auch mit "null" bis "vier" bezeichnet. Nach diesem Modell wird die Gefahr beispielsweise in Brandenburg klassifiziert. Hamburg hingegen kennt keine Waldbrandgefahrenstufen. 

"Um das Risiko eines Waldbrandes zu berechnen, gibt es fast 100 Methoden", sagt Forstwirt Alexander Held vom Freiburger Global Fire Monitoring Center. Alle basieren auf einer langen Liste von Daten, zu denen die Lufttemperatur, die relative Luftfeuchte, die Windgeschwindigkeit, der Niederschlag sowie der Wetterverlauf vorangegangener Tage zählt. 

Die Warnungen helfen aber nur, wenn sie beherzigt werden - also im Wald nicht rauchen und kein Feuer anzünden. ang 

erschienen am 7. Aug 2003 in Norddeutschland

Letzendlich kommt es auf jeden einzeln an. Wenn unser Verhalten allerdings dazu führt, dass uns die Forstbhörden auf dem Kieker haben, ist uns langfristig nicht geholfen.
Es geht ja gar nicht darum , wer Recht hat oder nicht raucht usw - sondern wer sich provoziert fühlt und am Ende den längeren Arm (des Gesetztes  ) hat.

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, ob THW, Feuerwehr oder Förster verstärkt Streife fahren??

Ralf


----------



## norinofu (9. August 2003)

Und hier noch ein Nachtrag:
++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Akute Waldbrandgefahr: Betreten der Wälder ab sofort verboten!
(bwa, 08.08.03) Durch die lang anhaltende Trockenheit der letzten Wochen ist die Waldbrandgefahr weiter gestiegen. Zum Schutz vor Bränden hat die Behörde für Wirtschaft und Arbeit mit sofortiger Wirkung eine Allgemeinverfügung erlassen, die das Betreten der Wälder zu Erholungszwecken außerhalb befestigter Wege bis auf weiteres verbietet. 
+++++++++++++++++++++++++
Ich denke ich werde unnötige Provokationen vermeiden - lieber auf eine Tour verzichten und langfristig den Wald nutzen können.

Vielleicht findet sich ja hier noch mehr Vernunft .....
 
Ralf


----------



## LaughingMoon (9. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von norinofu _
> *Und hier noch ein Nachtrag:
> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> Akute Waldbrandgefahr: Betreten der Wälder ab sofort verboten!
> ...



Tja, dann werden wir uns wohl überlegen müssen ob es auch Spaß macht durch die HaBes zu fahren ohne 'befestigte Wege' zu verlassen. Ich würde mal davon ausgehen, daß breite Forstwege auch als 'befestigt' gelten.
Klingt für mich nach einer High-Speed Runde ohne Trails, aber dafür mit hohem Puls. Mla schauen ob ich mich dazu hinreissen lasse.

Gruß
Albi


----------



## Mira (9. August 2003)

Muß natürlich immer jeder selbst wissen, ich find's aber viel zu unüberschaubar, von wegen Refelktion durch Scheiben usw usf.- vielleicht findet das sogar Nachahmer mit dem Zündeln in S und F und dann steht vor ner Feuerfront, dreht sich um und sieht das selbe , naja, ich gehe das Risiko nicht ein (obwohl ich heute eigentlich fahren wollte).


----------

